# Anode Trim Tab Clearence Issue



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Flip it back around, get a Dremel, or a mini grinder and shave off a bit,


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If it is not positioned correctly it can create quite a bit of steering feedback. As ant suggested take a dremel, hack saw or metal file and grind it back till your prop clears. It's a zinc anode so they are meant to be replaced over time anyways.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

On another note can you post up some numbers of what you are seeing out of this prop? Rpm's top speed.... any prop chatter?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

el9surf said:


> On another note can you post up some numbers of what you are seeing out of this prop? Rpm's top speed.... any prop chatter?


I just made a new thread for that.


----------

